# Very high traffic grass choices



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's for a day care center. The prior genius put in Zeon for them which as you can see is not exactly traffic tolerant.

My choices I'm thinking are Palisades/Empire Zoysia, Bermuda, or St augustine.

It's full sun and has irrigation.

What say y'all?


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Most of the college football fields around here use 419.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

419 and keep pounding seed to it.

Or synthetic turf.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Gotcha. I'll check it out.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tifgrand. Many sports fields in my area have gone from 419 to Tifgrand. Reviews have been positive as long as it is mowed correctly.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Tiftuf Bermuda.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I haven't talked to the local field supers in several years. It's certainly possible that they've gone to tifgrand also.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TifTuf may be a good option.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So something starting with Tif seems to be the consensus. I know I CAN reel mow it, but how necessary is it?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@SCGrassMan Bermuda performs best reel low. You can maintain TifTuff with a rotary. Since this is a daycare, I am also thinking about how mowing reel low suppresses weeds. I know Bermuda can be maintained with a rotary mower. I also know how that requires extra attention to prevent weeds.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah I don't mind mowing with the reel, I just want to know if I have to build that into the price because I HAVE to. Was thinking the same about the weeds and reduced chemical usage.

PGR or no?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Is TifTuf sod only?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Tiftuf is vegetative propagation only; doesn't grow from seed.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Bogus. Anybody like Celebration vs TifTuf?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Bogus. Anybody like Celebration vs TifTuf?


I hear nothing but good things about TifTuf but celebration is a great option. Once it's established, it loves to get beat up.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> 419 and keep pounding seed to it.
> 
> Or synthetic turf.


Pounding seed to 419? Did you miss type?


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> osuturfman said:
> 
> 
> > 419 and keep pounding seed to it.
> ...


Nope. Let the 419 do it's thing in the spring and summer time and then pound ryegrass fall and winter as traffic dictates. In a high traffic situation, the name of the game is "replace it faster than they can destroy it". Trying to keep this cheap and with as little guilt as possible if you need to rip it out or it gets completely destroyed.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah they treat the sod there as a disposable item to be replaced yearly or every other year. They have some other areas that are bare dirt or a few sprigs of grass and id love to do the whole place in it


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

Def not st Augustine


----------

